# problem??



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi...i using core 2 duo e4500 2.2ghz (default) with 1gb ram and MSI P4M900M2 board. no graphics card....the problem is that when i try to overclock from bios and change the bus speed from 200 mhz to 220mhz it overclocks and show 2.424ghz but as soon as i change it to 225 mhz or even more like 230mhz my pc does not boot at all....so i m unable to go over 2.42ghz...i heard e4500 has great overclocking ability but in this case it proved wrong.............wht is the reason????????


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Your ram may be holding you back, could be the mobo. My guess would
be ram....


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

What speed is your RAM?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What are your voltages on, make sure you switch them to manual or set them at the default setting, try not the leave them on (Auto). Also make sure that when your increasing your FSB that the PCI-E or PCI bus is not increased aswell. It usually increases with the FSB, you need to manually set it at 100mhz, I find if it increases at all my PC wont boot.
Make sure that the CPU and RAM frequencies are unlinked otherwise if you increase one the other will follow. Also most RAM will sit comfortably at 2.0v or 2.1v BUT check with the RAM's manufacture. Increasing the RAMs voltage may stable your OC 

As you jumping up 200mhz on the clock try adjusting the Vcore up +0.05v or +0.1v..


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

hmm but the problem is that i can not change voltage or ram frequency as both options are locked. i can only change the fsb.........my ram speed is showing in bios as 533mhz.....wht should i do to overclock more..........should i increase the ram???


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

What is your ram speed? You may need faster ram in order to 
raise the fsb. Adding more ram will not help, you need faster
ram. Raising your fsb is the only way to overclock in your situation,
if other options in bios are locked. Im not a big fan of increasing
voltages, I overclock using fsb, but that is just me.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like you've reached the max then. Other boards allow you totally control everything. RAM voltage, CPU, FSB etc.


----------



## poton_12 (Feb 11, 2008)

oops...so wht do u mean i cant overclock more with my current ram and board???????my bios shows three options for ram frequency 533mhz, 667mhz and AUTO... by default it is set to auto and below it is showing 533mhz...but when i change from auto to 667 mhz my system doesnot boot at all......wht is the problem..........should i buy more frequency ram to overclock my processor more??


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

You could try relax the RAM timings a little to yield a higher clock.


----------

